# Firmenlogo



## Fey (6. September 2001)

Hi zusammen...

...eben gerade kommt mein Chef auf mich zu und erklärt mir ich soll bis Sonntag Abend ein Logo für eine Firma namens "Mayband" entwerfen. Diese wunderbare Firma beschichtet irgendwelche Bänder, egal ob aus Metall, Glas oder was auch immer.

Jetzt habe ich arme Anfängerin noch nie in meinem Leben ein Logo entworfen.

Gleich mal vorweg, ich möchte nicht, das ihr mir jetzt was macht, nein, das will ich selbst schaffen. 

Aber wie würdet ihr daran gehen? Was für Gedanken sollte ich mir darüber machen? Ist es sinnvoll ein Logo mit Photoshop zu erstellen oder sollte ich lieber Freehand nehmen. Wobei ich mit Freehand noch weniger umgehen kann als mit Photoshop.

Bitte helft mir. Mit Euren Tips kann ich es schaffen und meinem Chef zeigen das ich auch was auf'm Kasten hab. 

Liebe Grüße, Fey...

P.S.: Wär übrigens lieb wenn ihr Euch schnell 'n bisserl Zeit nehmen würdet, weil bis Sonntag is nimmer lange hin...


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. September 2001)

*Stoffsammlung und Brainstorming*

Also,
am Anfang erstmal möglichst viele Informationen vom Kunden einholen.

• Wie genau heißt das Unternehmen (dazu gehört auch das Anhängsel „GmbH“, „AG“ oder so)?
• Was genau stellt das Unternehmen her? (vielleicht kannst Du Dir Bilder oder Skizzen der Produkte besorgen. Ggf. kann man davon auch was abstahiert für’s Logo verwenden -> siehe Anhang)
• Wie heißt der Geschäftsführer? (Wenn er z. B. „Günter Baum“ heißt, kann man das auch als Ansatz für ein Logo verwenden)
• Hat das Unternehmen irgendwelche Hausfarben?
• gab es ein altes Logo, was Du vielleicht aufpeppen kannst?
• hat der Kunde vielleicht schon irgendwelche Vorstellungen und Wünsche? (Schriftart, Farbe (4c oder weniger Farben?), grafische Elemente o. ä.)?

Je mehr Infos Du hast, desto schneller findest Du einen Ansatz für ein Gestaltung

Dann folgt das Brainstorming:
Einfach auf einem Blatt mit einem Stift bewaffnet Ideen sammeln und rumspinnen. Die Ideen dann auch nur grob skizzieren.

Wenn Du eine Handvoll Ideen hast, wählst Du die drei besten aus und setzt sie am Computer um. Ob Photoshop, Illustator oder etwas anderes geeigneter ist, hängt vom Motiv ab.

Wichtig bei einem Firmenlogo ist immer, dass es das Unternehmen auch gut wiederspiegelt. Prägnant und repräsentativ muss es sein. Ein Foto mit vielen Datails ist kaum geeignet - eher eine einfache Grafik mit nicht zu vielen Farben. Du solltest Dich fragen, ob man das Logo wiedererkennt, wenn man mit 200 Sachen auf der Autobahn dran vorbeirauscht und nur eine Sekunde draufschaun kann.

Du solltest auch erklären können, warum Du Deine Entwürfe jetzt so und nicht anders gemacht hast, sprich, welche Überlegungen und Assoziationen dahinterstehen.

Ich hab’ mir zur Veranschaulichung mal ein Logo für eine erfundene Leiterfabrik ausgedacht. Die Vorgabe war,1-2 Farben zu verwenden  und natürlich klar erkennbar zu machen, worum es bei der Firma geht - nämlich Leitern herzustellen.


----------



## flaschebier (6. September 2001)

den ausführungen von jürgen ist nur wenig hinzu zu fügen. ich würde dir jedoch in jedem fall raten freehand oder besser noch adobe illustrator zu nehmen, da du eine vektor-grafik später beliebig skalieren kannst. stell dir vor der firmenchef findet deinen entwurf super und bittet dich doch kurz mal ein 100 x 80 cm großes firmenschild für die toreinfahrt des unternehmens zu machen. :[ 
dann fängst du noch mal von vorne an weil deine schöne 5 x 4 cm grafik nähmlich nicht ohne enorme unschärfe auf das richtige format  skalierbar ist. ok - wenn du in freehand oder illustartor noch nicht fit bist ist das sicher ein gemeiner tip, aber wenn du wie jürgen richtig sagt vorher überlegt hast was du willst, kann man das relativ schnell umsetzen. learning by doing!

viel glück


----------



## Matthias_ (6. September 2001)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Solltest du mit den Vektor-Programmen allerdings überhaupt nicht zurecht kommen, kannst du in Photoshop auch einfach das Logo in sehr guter Qualität erstellen.

Also 300 dpi
CMYK
und so groß, dass es für (fast) alles denkbare ausreicht. Größe aber in Zentimeter angeben...

Für den Druck würde das dann alle mal ausreichen. Da sind 300 dpi ein gutes Richtmaß...

Trotzdem sind Vektorprogramme dafür geeigneter.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## |FAT|paRa (28. Dezember 2002)

also dem kann ich mich auch nur zustimmen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von |FAT|paRa _
> *also dem kann ich mich auch nur zustimmen *



Schön, dass du dich dem nach *477* Tagen auch anschließt.   

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Dezember 2002)

Das ist hier so üblich, bei uns geriet nichts in Vergessenheit


----------

